

Twitter shut down a site that saved politicians' deleted tweets - anon1385
https://www.theverge.com/2015/6/4/8731387/politwoops-sunlight-foundation-twitter

======
toomuchtodo
Is there anything that stops them from simply scraping Twitter without using
their API? (A la ArchiveTeam) I mean, besides a silly ToS.

------
helsinki
Ha. I've been collecting deleted Instagram photos taken in NYC for a couple of
months now.

~~~
breyten
In an automated way?

